# Δ.Α.Π.Υ. / ΔΑΠΥ



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Υπάρχουν δύο αρκτικόλεξα ΔΑΠΥ για να μπερδεύουν τον κόσμο.

Το παλιότερο το βρίσκουμε σε συμβολαιογραφικές πράξεις:
Η αμοιβή για την έκδοση του παρόντος αντιγράφου εισπράχθηκε και αναφέρεται στο πρωτότυπο. Δεν απαιτείται Δ.Α.Π.Υ. (άρθρο 55, παρ. 1, Ν. 2065/92).

Αυτό σημαίνει «*Δελτίο Απόδειξης Παροχής Υπηρεσιών*», μια και ο νόμος λέει εκεί:
Τα αντίγραφα συμβολαίων ή άλλων συμβολαιογραφικών πράξεων, που χορηγούνται από τους συμβολαιογράφους, εφόσον δεν αναγράφεται αμοιβή, έχουν αποδεικτική ισχύ μόνο όταν στο τέλος κάθε αντιγράφου ή κάθε πράξης αναγράφεται η αμοιβή, που εισπράχθηκε και ο αριθμός της σχετικής απόδειξης παροχής υπηρεσιών.

Οπότε χρειάζεται κάτι σαν *receipt for services rendered*.

Το νεότερο έχει να κάνει με το ΙΚΑ και σημαίνει «*Δήλωση Αναλυτικών Παραστατικών Υγείας*».
http://www.ika.gr/gr/infopages/healthservices/dapy/home.cfm

Για αυτό δεν βρίσκω κάποια καθιερωμένη απόδειξη και μου φαίνεται ότι είναι περίπου:
*Statement of Itemized Healthcare Bills*
Αντί για bills, μπορούμε να πούμε documents ή invoices. Αν ασχολείστε με γραφειοκρατικά, πείτε τη γνώμη σας.


----------

